# Don't Feed the .22 Hoarders...



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

...because a guy on one of the other forums (yes, I'm a forum whore), "Marlin Firearms Forum", posted that he went to our Cabela's in Tulalip, WA yesterday and stood in line before it opened. He said while there, each person buying .22 ammo was given a ticket, he was like 385th in line. Everyone that received a ticket was GUARANTEED a 1000 Round Case of .22 for $45. Yep, 1000 rounds for $45. Those that didn't get a ticket were told that there were 500 round bricks on the shelf and it was first come, first serve until it was gone. They let them in 100 or so at a time.

It's out there folks. Do the math. they sold AT LEAST 400,000 rounds of .22 yesterday in one location. All civil like and junk. DON'T FEED THE HOARDERS. DON'T BUY FROM THEM ONLINE. Don't pay more than standard retail prices and this whole mess will go away. As long as they turn a profit, they will continue to hoard, they will continue to charge two, three, four times the actual value. The hoarders are creating a false Supply/Demand and the only way to stop them and make them choke on their own product and watch their "investment" crumble and earn their jsut rewards, is to stop buying from them.

Do that, and we will see more .22 ammo than we need and we can go back to having a few extra bucks in our pocket, walk past a box and go "why not, a box of 50 can't hurt..."


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

.22 is a better investment than stocks, bonds, probably gold, not silver, 

If you can get some at those prices why wouldn't someone show up and put in their name

FYI I applied for a job at Cabelas 2 days ago, I am way over qualified for being an outfitter, but I really do love the company, I have a black Signature Visa and wouldn't mind getting out of the house 2-3 days a week.

Plus there is the discounts!

I retired in 2007 thinking the system would seriously crash but it appears the powers that be are better than I imagined, a part time job might smooth over the time before the end of days as we know it.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Montana Rancher said:


> .22 is a better investment than stocks, bonds, probably gold, not silver,
> 
> If you can get some at those prices why wouldn't someone show up and put in their name
> 
> ...


Hope it works out MR.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I think the folks that are buying at higher prices are the ones that are not ready yet and are a little scared.

The real crazy buying will happen after (china dumps the dollar, Saudi demands gold or silver not $'s, name your own event) and it will be crazy...When people realize that a case of tomato soup is worth more then a computer and a 1976 jeep is worth more then a 2012 Porsche.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

inceptor said:


> Hope it works out MR.


A cheap shot, please elaborate


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

I'm done with 22 ammo for the time being. The old adage a fool and his money are soon parted applies. Apparently there are plenty of fools willing to pay exorbitant prices for 22LR ammo. I'm setting this one out, in the mean time I think I can find something other than way overpriced 22 LR to send down range.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

I hoarded mine in 2008. I'm good for a while.


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

Still hoarding! prices aren't bad here, even for oil rich Alberta where a 2 bed, 2 bath 1500 sq ft house costs $350-400,000!!!!

China should dump the dollar as far as I'm concerned, Guess who has printed 100's of times the amount of money the Federal reserve has printed?.....CHINA! guess who will suffer most? We can stop shipping grains to china and they will starve, oh and also 40% of the worlds concrete is consumed by china, most of it comes from North America! It's time for North America to sustain it's own development and economy. We need to stop relying on Saudi so much too, It's time to cut those ties and take a small loss, We have enough oil in both Canada and US to keep the machine rolling for our lifetime anyway, gotta get the Keystone built, best thing to happen for us both!


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

Don't you mean don't feed the resellers? A hoarder by nature does not resell things they are hoarding.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

dsdmmat said:


> Don't you mean don't feed the resellers? A hoarder by nature does not resell things they are hoarding.


Don't feed the re-sellers! Yeah.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

$125 for 500 CCI Stingers in a really old box at the gunshow yesterday. The seller probably will have them for next years show.
I bought 1# RE10x for $23,1 K Rem 71/2 BR Primers for $40,and 100- 224 55gr Nosler Ballistic Tip's for $20


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

I have to wonder what this is doing to the 22LR firearms market? Does one take it on faith that the ammo situation will get better and buy a 22 LR rifle or pistol at normal prices, or will they pass because of the sketchy ammo situation? 

The 10/22 is a great 22 and for many it was their first rifle, it was my first rifle. Yet if faced with the long term prospect of either being gouged on ammo or constantly looking for the box or two at normal prices. Dad may simply put off buying that 22LR as a son his first rifle, or opt for another caliber that is commonly available and priced appropriately. Perhaps the .223/5.56, which seems to be in good supply.


----------



## Infidel (Dec 22, 2012)

Montana Rancher said:


> .22 is a better investment than stocks, bonds, probably gold, not silver,
> 
> If you can get some at those prices why wouldn't someone show up and put in their name
> 
> ...


That would not be a good part time job for me, I'd end up spending everything I made plus a little bit more as soon as I got my paycheck every week.

I won't buy .22 ammo from the resellers, we need to put them out of business. Worst I've seen around here has been at guns shows (nothing like fleecing our own I guess) $75-85 per brick of el cheapo .22 ammo (usually Remington). I have gone into Gander Mtn at 6am to wait for them to open so I could buy some at normal prices, that's been hit or miss really as some trucks have no .22 ammo on them when they come in. Last salesman I talked to told me where they used to get 20 cases of ammo now they're only getting 20 boxes. I did notice that 17HMR is starting to stay on the shelves there so maybe .22lr won't be far behind.

For me I'll shoot my centerfire reloads if I don't have .22. I can load my own centerfire stuff for the same cost of the over-inflated .22ammo. I've been shooting less since all this started but that has allowed me to pick up a few things I've been needing due to the money I've saved. What I really need now is for powder supplies to come back.

This ammo shortage would not sway me from picking up another .22, I have faith that the manufacturers will eventually catch up to the demand. Quite the opposite, I will take advantage of anyone that wants to offload a .22 due to a lack of ammo, especially if it's a good deal.

-Infidel


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Infidel,
I hope you are right and supply does catch up with demand. I guess I'm being overly pessimistic about the whole thing.


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

At the local Bass pro 22 lr CCI hollow points going for $8.49 a hundred round pack, two per customer per day. I go to the counter and buy two then my wife buys two. we are now well stocked. There is no line to wait in. No we do not resell to anyone.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

LGS has Rem Goldens for $8.95/hundred,limit 2 per family. The GunShow had them for $18.95/100


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Not buying 22's just not worth it. I have started playing with a .177 air rifle Thing shoots pretty good.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

I am, least in my mind, pretty well stocked in .22. I never paid more than 9 cents a round, and for that it was CCI. Mostly all bought at Cabelas online. I'd just watch it everyday, and order it when it became available. They'd only allow one 100 round order per day, but I'd generally make several day orders then pick them all up at the same time. No shipping and handling when you pick it up at the store.
I check AmmoSeek daily, but to be honest, whenever I find ammo any place other than Cabelas or Gander mountain (both of which I live fairly close to) by the time they (the other ammo places) tack on S&H, I can almost always get it cheaper at the Cab. or Gander Mtn.


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

If the price of .22 ammo stays high the price of 22 rifles and pistols will come down eventually. If you can't sell them you have to discount them to move them out of inventory.


----------



## Cheesewiz (Nov 16, 2012)

Hard to sell a handgun or rifle with no ammo ......


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

Folks please remember those who treated you well during this shortage and those who didn't.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Seneca said:


> I have to wonder what this is doing to the 22LR firearms market? Does one take it on faith that the ammo situation will get better and buy a 22 LR rifle or pistol at normal prices, or will they pass because of the sketchy ammo situation?
> 
> The 10/22 is a great 22 and for many it was their first rifle, it was my first rifle. Yet if faced with the long term prospect of either being gouged on ammo or constantly looking for the box or two at normal prices. Dad may simply put off buying that 22LR as a son his first rifle, or opt for another caliber that is commonly available and priced appropriately. Perhaps the .223/5.56, which seems to be in good supply.


Wow... I never thought about this but...it is true.. if this goes on long enough - people will stop buying 22's for their kids... etc
This will have long term effects on the market place... GREAT POST


----------



## bad (Feb 22, 2014)

Yes. Less young people getting their first gun and eventually less adults using guns.


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

I haven't read what has been said but I do not think us hoarders are the current cause of high prices. We already have our hoard. The problem is the owners of .22s on an AR profile. They like action ranges. They consume a ton of ammo each outing.

That is what they like to do and is their right. They have a hard time accumulating enough ammo for an outing and pay a high price for it.

Like many other things the times are a changing. Adjust and prep for the current inventory of events.


----------



## Infidel (Dec 22, 2012)

On a brighter note I was in Gander Mtn today and they had some .22lr ammo in stock left over from their Saturday shipment. Federal Gold Match 50 rd boxes which is stuff I don't use so I didn't check the price. The bulk stuff can't be too far behind if the expensive stuff is staying on the shelves. 17HMR and .22 mag were in stock too CCI, stuff. I'm encouraged by this.

-Infidel


----------



## wesley762 (Oct 23, 2012)

Infidel said:


> On a brighter note I was in Gander Mtn today and they had some .22lr ammo in stock left over from their Saturday shipment. Federal Gold Match 50 rd boxes which is stuff I don't use so I didn't check the price. The bulk stuff can't be too far behind if the expensive stuff is staying on the shelves. 17HMR and .22 mag were in stock too CCI, stuff. I'm encouraged by this.
> 
> -Infidel


It's only because you live in New York, sorry could not help it, I did not think they let you shoot anything bigger than a red rider?


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Maine-Marine said:


> Wow... I never thought about this but...it is true.. if this goes on long enough - people will stop buying 22's for their kids... etc
> This will have long term effects on the market place... GREAT POST


Thank You
I believe it's the nature of people simply adapt and move on. Though the aspect of not being able to buy a favorite brand of 22LR when every one stop by the LGS is a bitter pill to swallow, once swallowed the next time it becomes easier and the time after that easier yet. Eventually it becomes common to not see 22LR ammo and move on. It's a progressive liberals dream come true that we gun owners are doing this to ourselves and they don't have to lift a finger.


----------



## Infidel (Dec 22, 2012)

wesley762 said:


> It's only because you live in New York, sorry could not help it, I did not think they let you shoot anything bigger than a red rider?


LOL, if Cuomo had his way we wouldn't even be able to have those. Christ, this state even banned the old wrist rocket sling shots. Can't wait to get out of here.

-Infidel


----------



## fedorthedog (Feb 28, 2012)

I think everyone is missing something here about 22. The people who were not prepping and buying guns woke up late. Many had nothing and then remembers (or were told) don't u have a 22 you got from-----. So the only gun they had was grandpa's hand me down and no ammo. So what do you do buy ammo, and oh my god there is none. So it must be time to buy buy buy. They don't know what retail was and fee at they need it. People like us we already buying,I was picking up 1000 a month prior to the shortage. Now I buy when can find it at normal retail prices. (less then 20 for 500). Another factor in the price increase was copper going over 40 a ton, so there was some actual increase in production cost.


----------

